# Turning Tru Stone - Drilling Blanks and Drill  Sharpening



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Folks:

Thanks so much for your support with respect dozens of questions. I want to get into Tru-stone. I did get a good primer from an IAP vendor, but want to enlist the support of the "IAP Intellect". I want to be able to turn all from the easiest to the most difficult. I understand that drilling the blank can be one of the biggest challenges. Please let me know what you think in terms of drill bits (brand, model, etc.), speeds, lubricants, how many blanks before sharping or replacing the bits, precautions, etc.

I also included a survey regarding a Drill Doctor which is as hands-on as I want to be with respect to sharpening my own bits.

In terms of library contents and posts...I can find them, so there's no need to burden yourself with collecting them for me. Thank you.


----------



## BSea (Jun 25, 2014)

I use soapy water as a lube when drilling tru-stone.  And sharp bits are essential.  I probably drill at around 500 rpm for a really hard blank.  My wife wanted a black with gold web tru-stone. That was my one & only of that blank.  It was not fun to turn.  I looked like I worked in a coal mine when I was done with that pen. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a Drill Doctor for a couple years, before I saw a demo of how to use it (yes, it came with instructions---who reads or watches those!?!?!?)

I can't thank Tony (hilltopper) enough!!!  NOW, I use the Drill Doctor properly and get REALLY SHARP drill bits!!  

One of the HUGE advantages of the IAP Chapters!!!  I have learned a great deal from our local IAP members!!!


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2014)

All good...keep the advice coming.
Ed, which model did you buy and is it for all type of bits? Funny....but despite my impatience, I read instructions. Compared to reading tax code...instructions read like a dime store novel. LOL.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone will have their own, but here's my experience with TruStone:

You'll find a wide variance in hardness when turning Trustone pen blanks. As a general rule of thumb for me, the darker the color the harder they are to drill and turn. The dark blue, dark purple and black ones have been the hardest I've done, whereas white/ivory and pink seem about as easy as other acrylic materials. Greens, reds, lighter blues and such are somewhere in the middle. Most of them I turn with my HSS steel skew, but the dark ones "MUST" be turned with a carbide cutter unless you enjoy getting only 30 seconds of use on your tool before sharpening again. 

Drilling on a full size drill press and using standard HSS drill bits has worked OK for me and I've been able to drill several TS blanks between sharpenings (the dark ones take their toll on them though). I usually drill without lubrication, but pull the bit out frequently to allow cooling and clearing of chips, never going more than about 1/8" at a time.

ETA:
Up till about 3 months ago I sharpen all my bits by hand. At that time I picked up a Drill Doctor on sale at a nearby Lowes to try out. So far it's done OK and reshaped some of my sharpening back to correct angles  so going forward I'll probably use a mixture just so I don't get too far off track on the cutting angles.


----------



## Emery (Jun 25, 2014)

I got a Drill Doctor for Father's Day. Reading the directions alone did not get me on the right track, but the video is very good.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you. I am getting one, but still looking forward to your (plural) wisdom.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 25, 2014)

I am going to get one as soon as I can understand which one is the best for me.

Maybe if I get lucky, I can win one some Feb.   Hopefully, I live that long. J/K


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like the 750X is pretty popular. I put s price alert on Amazon. I wikk  buy at $100.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmmmm....
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/drill-doctor-x-not-123690/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/drill-doctor-will-i-regret-getting-dd350x-over-dd500x-120190/


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 26, 2014)

DD 750 and did not look back!
Charles


----------



## TonyL (Jun 26, 2014)

This looks like a deal:

119.99 from Coastal Tool. I wonder if the big Box guys will match it.

Drill Doctor DD750X Drill Bit Sharpener


I wonder if I order 10, if the will sell for 89.99?


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jun 26, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> In terms of library contents and posts...I can find them, so there's no need to burden yourself with collecting them for me. Thank you.



Hey jimm burr why don't you read the post right here... As much time as it takes you to be an a$$ you could simply answer the question.

Tony I have the cheap model drill doctor and it works great. It won't sharpen brad points though. The only bit for some reason I can't sharpen are dewalt bits, might be the angle.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input Mike


----------



## southernclay (Jun 26, 2014)

Tony watch for them on craigslist too, got one new in box for 50-60 range delivered to my office parking lot....love craigslist.

Don't remember the model, I'm at work but it's a mid range. Works well, only does regular bits but that's what I have. I have some cheap bits, some more expensive, they all work out pretty well when sharp. 

Drill slow, a little at a time and if you feel lubrication is necessary a spray bottle of water with a little dish soap does the trick...and it's cheap!


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks. There is one on CL in our area (BNIB), but  the mid range model and only $20 off retail. I want the 750...I think I could get for under 100. Thanks again though. Hey, when are you coming by


----------



## randyrls (Jun 28, 2014)

Tony;  I always use a DD, but I also have an drill bit gauge to check the length of the cutting edge.  If the cutting edges aren't the same length, the bit will drill oversize holes.  It is Enco item number 327-9539


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you...I woudl have though the DD would have "corrected" for that.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bean_Counter said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks:
> ...



Are you adjusting the angle on the DD to match the bit?


----------



## TonyL (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't own a DD yet. I didn't know about adjusting the angle. I am glad that you mentioned it.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 29, 2014)

*Drill Bits and Driil Doctor (and True - Stone)*

I am committed  to buying the better quality bits (even though many are enjoying success with the less expensive varieties). 

I visited Lowes this morning, and these were on sale. I am not suggesting that they are a substitute for bits  that cost several dollars each, but I thought some may want to be made aware of this unadvertised sale. I am pretty sure both come with a metal storage box.



Skill,  29- piece gold oxide, split tip 135 degree was $30, now $20


Hitachi, labeled the same as above, was $35, now $17

Again, just making all aware of the "sale"

Best to all. Enjoy the this day.

Tony


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2014)

I now own a DD750X, and it does allow me to me adjust the angle of the DD to match the original angle of the bit. According to their live chat technical support, one can change original angle of the bit. I haven't tried that yet.


----------

